# Went to Costco for the first time ever today....



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Seriously, I had never been to Costco. Sam's Club is the predominate warehouse club in this part of Michigan. But we do have a Costco in Grand Rapids so I swung in there. 

Does Diamond still make all the Kirkland brand Dog foods? I walked away shaking my head wondering how they can sell grain free Dog Food for about 80 cents/lb. Really, the Turkey Grain free was about that cheap. And the grain inclusive was about 40-50 cents/lb as I recall. 

I'm not a big fan of Diamond.... however, if someone really had financial issues... Kind of makes me wonder how they can sell this food for this price.???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It's called BIG A** Corp. America...Costco here, since the state got out of the liquor business, is the cheapest place to buy their brand "kirkland" alcohol around. They of course have their own distilleries! They also were the main money behind the initiative.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I buy my monthly prescriptions at Costco but am not a member. Each time I visit, I walk by the pet section just to warn anyone who is considering purchasing the chicken (or now also duck tenders) made in China. Some old adages come to mind...like you get what you pay for....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Costco has great prices for name brand alcohol in bulk.

Thats about all we go for


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've never been in a Costco either Kevin. The closest one to us is about 60 miles away. By the sounds of it, I wish there was one closer because I'd definitely be in with a grin.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> what did that have to do with costco?
> 
> boutique stores sell china treats.


Why do you care? She was at Costco and warned ppl about China treats. What's wrong with that? Do you want her to patrol all pet store treat aisles?


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

didn't want to start a fight, guys...

As a whole, I was impressed with Costco. Overall, better options and a different feel than Sam's Club. As far as I know, you just aren't gonna get Organic Quinoa at Sam's Club. 

The Dog food?... We all have our thoughts on Diamond. But I do think most of us at least agree that its better food than what most people are feeding their Dogs. And for that, it offers the world an improvement.

Damn, they had some nice Golf Bags in there too


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

agree with that one, Re. 

Everything I've read about Costco says they do it right.... from the quality they demand from Suppliers to how they treat their employees. I've read that even the hourly, everyday employees can actually live off their wages(hell, I don't think if you combined 3 Wal Mart hourly employees that they could live reasonably). 

Yes, I'm a Costco fan. I'm actually contemplating a membership and I live 60 miles from the store in Grand Rapids(and 3 miles from Sam's Club).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am a Costco addict  Kirkland dog food is still made by Diamonds.

I get EVERYTHING from Costco. It seems you can never walk out with a cart less than $200. Been a member there for about 4 years, its not close by either, about an hour away


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you know, its funny... some stuff didn't seem to be that great of deal. Other things did. 

Overall, I'd say most products there are good value. Ex--I drink that Sobe Water alot. Keeps me from drinking Soda. I never see it for under $1/each in the grocery store. Costco had it for about 60 cents/each. 

Some of their furniture seemed to be a really nice value also. They had Callaway hyper lite golf bags for $60. The cheapest I've found them anywhere(incl online) is about $70 and most places are $80+.

So for value+quality, without a doubt, I think Costco is a smart stop.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We split our Costco membership with a friend so it's only 25$ a year.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Costco has great prices for name brand alcohol in bulk.


Ooh, I will have to check this out, LOL.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Sprocket said:


> We split our Costco membership with a friend so it's only 25$ a year.



How does that work Sprocket? They told me everyone on the membership had to be under one roof?....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never been a member of either Sam's or Costco, but I've gone with friends a couple of times and if I pay cash I could use their membership.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

xellil said:


> I've never been a member of either Sam's or Costco, but I've gone with friends a couple of times and if I pay cash I could use their membership.


X, oh yeah, I get that. I just don't know anyone who is a member there. I could probably drum up a friend or family member to split it but no one under my roof(unless you can talk harry into forking over $25 but he's currently jobless outside of his job of barking and chasing his buddy glo ball .....

The lady at the membership desk said all members on one card need to reside under the same roof.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> X, oh yeah, I get that. I just don't know anyone who is a member there. I could probably drum up a friend or family member to split it but no one under my roof(unless you can talk harry into forking over $25 but he's currently jobless outside of his job of barking and chasing his buddy glo ball .....
> 
> The lady at the membership desk said all members on one card need to reside under the same roof.


Yep, I don't know much about it. I was a member of Sam's once and went one time, the day I bought the membership. Not too cost effective for me, that's for sure!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> How does that work Sprocket? They told me everyone on the membership had to be under one roof?....


Yeah they say that but they never ask for proof when we do it.

I use to split one with my dad and he lived 150 miles away.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I wish we had a Costco here but we don't. There was one well over an hour away, back in the 90's but it closed down. We have a Sam's 40min away and we go there often. In regards to the food, if it's a decent food and grainfree and the price is right, its better than Alpo or Ole Roy.


----------

